# Macanudo Maduro Hampton Court Cigar Review - Nice



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Overall a nice smoke. Good flavor, even burn, and even got good comments on how it smelled. Nice way to end a long day at work.

Read the full review here: Macanudo Maduro Hampton Court Cigar Review - Nice


----------

